# Using Lacquer paint.



## Donald (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a cabinet job that I have been requested to repaint, I used Mac-Lac white semi-gloss some 10 years ago, has anyone had experience repainting a job with lacquer, my concern is how difficult this might be, does the lacquer meld into the old lacquer easily? do I reprime over the bare spots, I have heard that you do not shoot primer over existing finish coat, upon inspection I do see small area's of exposed wood that need priming.

Thanks, Don


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd like to hear this one as well. I have no experience with lacquer. I've heard it's some rough stuff to work with. Well, if you can't "spot prime", then I would guess you need to sand it down, and prime-sand-paint again. Seems pretty tedious thinking about them cabinets. I'm sure others have better answers.


----------



## Donald (Jul 26, 2008)

*Mac-Lac for cabinets*



greensboro84 said:


> I'd like to hear this one as well. I have no experience with lacquer. I've heard it's some rough stuff to work with. Well, if you can't "spot prime", then I would guess you need to sand it down, and prime-sand-paint again. Seems pretty tedious thinking about them cabinets. I'm sure others have better answers.


 
I spoke with a Rep for Mac-Lac yesterday, if the lacquer is aged then you might have issues with lifting when reusing Mac-Lac...for now I will experment on one cabinet door and see what happens, these cabinets are 10 years old.

Don


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah thats another thing. I really wouldn't count on "touching up" anything on the cabinets with a 10 year old paint job. I was just reading about what lacquer actually is, since I really have never worked around. I would think with that age, there is definetly going to be some "yellowing" or aging of some kind. So I don't know, sand and refinish? From what I'm reading, it seems like lacquer is like poly but with color? Is this correct? If so, then I can't imagine anything touching up. And no, I def would not shoot primer, or brush it or whatever, over an enamel with out sanding.


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I just finished shooting cabinets in a 100 year old house with laquer and they turned out great. You can not even scraped the paint off it is so hard.


----------

